# Legal Bits for Hunters



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Not sure where else to put this.. But anyways, What are all the "legal" bits for hunters? I know that Largely snaffles with Full Cheek, D Ring, and Eggbutt as well as a traditional Pelham. I also know elevators are discouraged, and bits that are the like. But what about the Kimberwick? Any others?


----------



## maura

Depends on whether you're talking about breed show hunters, or USEF hunters. 

USEF hunters, the only leverage bit that's commonly seen is a pelham, everything else is some variety of snaffle. The trendy bit right now is a great big D-ring, but you'll also see eggbutts and full cheeks. There are few or no rules governing snaffle mouthpieces - you can show in a three corner snaffle, corkcrew or a double twisted wire. The three ring snaffle (a mild elevator/leverage bit) is allowed in USEF equitation, but not in hunter classses. I don't know if a Kimberwicke is truly illegal/not permitted, or just something judges frown on or penalize, I will check the rule book later. Kimberwickes are allowed and common in QH hunters, don't know about other breed shows.

Most showing orgs have their rule books availabe online, that might be the simplest way to get an answer to your questions.


----------



## upnover

Technically no bits are "illegal" in hunter classes (USEF). But the rule book "recommends" snaffles and pelhams and then says that all other bits/nosebands are considered unconventional and can be penalized at the judge's discretion. I've seen kimberwicks in the lower levels ridden by small children who probably need the extra leverage but like Maura said the big trend now is the big D ring and unless I was at a schooling show I'm pretty much going to stick to the conventional bits. Or at least the ones that look it! A judge has no idea what's really in your horse's mouth if the sides look conventional. I have a horse I ride in a D ring Dr Bristol. How's he going to know it's not a snaffle?


----------



## ErinMalone

Only 'illegal' bit is the hackamore, not many people use it. But i find it to work great on my jumper pony.


----------



## maura

OP,

Here's some very subjective guidance. In hunter shows based on the USEF rulebook (not breed shows) if I'm sitting in the judge's chair, and I see a kimberwicke on a go-y forward pony with a small child on its back, I am not likely to penalize it in short stirrup equitation. Same pony, same child in hunter classes? Depends on how the pony goes. BECAUSE somebody sent it into the ring in a Kimberwicke, I'm going to be looking for it to carry too much pace, lean on the rider, bulge out on the turns, not accept contact and not be prompt in downward transitions. And 9 times out of 10 I'll find one of those things in an entry sent into the ring in a Kimberwicke.

Same thing for other hunter divisions. If a see a horse in an unconventional bit, I'm going to immediately wonder why it's showing in that bit. And if I start looking at the horse closely, I'll usually see clear evidence as to the problems that made the rider/trainer choose the bit. Now, a pelham in an overfences class, particularly an eq class with a technical or tricky course, doesn't raise any immediate red flags. In a flat class, it does. A good hunter shouldn't need that much bit just to w/t/c in company. Now, if the horse in the flat class doesn't pull, lean, go above or behind the bit and is a well mannered, lovely mover going on soft contact, he should not be penalized for bit choice, however, pelhams in flat classes cause some judges to look harder at the horse's way of going.

This is why there are essentially three cheek designs (D, full cheek and egg butt) and hundreds of mouthpiece designs in hunter snaffle bits. If it LOOKS like a conventional bit, you're less likely to get that extra bit of scrutiny on the horse's way of going.


----------

